# Bench grinder id



## Yourmomsmokesgood (Apr 23, 2019)

Does anyone have any info of these? I just got it at a fleA market. It does work great. Thanks!


----------



## ironman_gq (Apr 24, 2019)

Looks like a rebranded Delta tool room grinder. Found several 220v models that are nearly identical except for a wider center motor section. Definitely an antique and could be worth a little bit of money if cleaned up and restored, it's a solid piece of iron for sure.


----------



## Yourmomsmokesgood (Apr 27, 2019)




----------

